# Gran Canaria



## frank9755 (15 Jan 2011)

I've Just got back from an excellent trip to Gran Canaria. It doesn't often get a mention as a Winter cycling destination, so I thought I'd write a few words in case anyone else is considering it.

I struggle to think of anywhere better I've cycled. Smooth tarmac, light but considerate traffic, lots of cyclists (including some pro teams who whizz by on the hills) great sweeping climbs and descents (sometimes pretty steep) and excellent weather (high 20's, no clouds at all for four days and no rain at all). Plus spectacular scenery, good food, and the chance to swim in the sea or lie by the pool for a few hours at the end of the ride!

I managed 9 days there, and rode every day. Distances weren't long but it was hilly. Altogether I did about 475 miles with a total climb of 15,000 metres. Hardest day was going to the peak of the island which involved a climb of about 2500 metres, including a 6km middle section where the gradient was at or close to 24% for much of the way (I had to stop for a rest at one point due to the sheer effort of turning the pedals in bottom gear).

I organised it through Free Motion, a bike shop in Playa del Ingles who have a decent selection of Cannondales to hire and run group rides most days. The CAAD10 I had was excellent, but on my last day it knocked (quite gently) against a signpost and it dinged the top tube - the metal is very thin!

The one low point was that one of the guys that I rode with had a nasty crash on the first day. He went over the bars at speed and looked a mess. He needed an ambulance, but was out of hospital in a couple of days. 

Lanzarote and Majorca seem to get mentioned a lot more as winter destinations, but Gran Canaria is really excellent. Wasn't expensive either. Not done the sums but I think the whole trip (incl bike hire) cost me less than £1000 for 9 days of riding


----------



## Kirstie (19 Jan 2011)

I just spent a week cycling in Lanzarote and it was chuffin' ace! Great riding, and really challenging, mostly because of the wind and the size of some of the hills. I am considering the feasibility of a canary islands winter cycle tour as apparently you can get ferries between them!


----------



## frank9755 (19 Jan 2011)

Yes, I've thought of that too! There's enough in Gran Canaria for a week. Probably more in Tenerife, and as much again in Lanzarote & Fuerteventura. 

There are campsites, but not always in the right places - and the ferries are quite expensive (I think it was €50+ for 1 person + bike, per leg).

But there would be far worse places to spend a chunk of the winter!


----------



## Fattman (20 Jan 2011)

Kirstie said:


> I just spent a week cycling in Lanzarote and it was chuffin' ace! Great riding, and really challenging, mostly because of the wind and the size of some of the hills. I am considering the feasibility of a canary islands winter cycle tour as apparently you can get ferries between them!



That is music to my ears - off to Lanzarote in a couple of weeks with the Missus + bikes. A bit cheeky and off-topic, but any suggestions for rides? (We're based in Puerto del Carmen...)

To frank9755 - Gran Canaria sounds great, will consider it for next year!


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jan 2011)

@Fattman, you need to go on Amazon and buy the Lanzarote Tour and Trail Map in 1:40,000 scale. It's a great map and shows you all of the options. You can string together loops of varying length and Puerto del carmen is nice and central so you can access the whole of the island. Another thing you can do is weave sightseeing into your loop so you can arrange to meet the family when you're part way around. We did a series of 40 mile loops which gave us enough time to sightsee as well. 

We were in Playa Blanca (south western end) and so on one day we ended up going up into la geria via femes (massively steep climb), on to the timanfaya national park and back down to playa blanca via Yaiza, which has a good cyclists caf. On another we started in San Bartolome and went around the houses to Playa Farma on the north coast, over the top to costa teguise and then back up to San Bartolome. Another ride took us around the north of the island, which is really spectactular, and hilly.

It's very easy to navigate as there aren't many roads, and there are loads of cyclists, who even ride on the main roads. The local traffic is used to cyclists, and so they give you loads of space, especially (gasp) the buses and lorries. This was a lovely surprise. 

You'll love it!


----------



## Fattman (20 Jan 2011)

Many thanks, Kirstie, handy info - I am now getting over-excited at the prospect!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Kenders (23 Jan 2012)

To Frank9755 - Great info about Gran Canaria. I'm about to book a trip there for a week or so. I researched it for hours after reading your comments - looks superb. Do you have any advice on cheap cycle-friendly accommodation? There are so many hotels I don't no where to start.

Cheers


----------

